
The Ride-Hail Utopia That Got Stuck in Traffic - soneca
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-ride-hail-utopia-that-got-stuck-in-traffic-11581742802
======
stephencoyner
Anyone have a link to a non-paywall version?

